
Show HN: Find books that help you grow - jakeprins
https://www.flowreads.com/
======
elliotlund
Well curated picks for founders! I grabbed two audiobooks through your links.

Seems like a challenge could be to prove value over the native Amazon
recommendations once you scale past a few niche categories though.
Celebrity/Influencer lists could be one way to do that, but I'm sure you've
thought through others.

~~~
jakeprins
Thank you, I'm happy you like it.

I will add some more recommendation lists (like the 'Recommended by Bill
Gates') soon!

------
qwerty456127
Does it just search the titles for whatever you enter? E.g. I've tried
"programmer" and every single book it suggested had "programmer" in its title.

~~~
jakeprins
Yes, when searching it will search for titles. If you want books on
programming, try to select one of the categories.

